# Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin loại tiết kiệm điện Inverter Gas R32 – Maylanhanhsao.com



## adkytl (20 Tháng mười một 2019)

*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin FVA71AMVM/RZF71CYM*
Giá bán lẻ: *43.600.000VNĐ*






*
GIẢI PHÁP ĐIỀU HÒA KHÔNG KHÍ TỐI ƯU DÀNH CHO CỬA HÀNG TIỆN LỢI, NHÀ HÀNG, KHÁCH SẠN, HỘI NGHỊ, TIỆC CƯỚI*

*Điện lạnh Ánh Sao* tự hào mang lại những giải pháp độc đáo nhất nhằm thỏa mãn yêu cầu của khách hàng về một không gian thương mại phong cách với Điều hòa Thương mại SkyAir

*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin Inverter Gas R32* với tên mã _*FVA50/60/71/100/125/140 AMVM*_, dòng sản phẩm sử dụng môi chất lạnh R32 mới nhất ra mắt trong năm 2019. Đây là dòng môi chất lạnh mới thân thiện với môi trường & tăng hiệu quả sử dụng năng lượng nhằm thay thế cho các model cũ dùng gas R410a. Dòng Gas được ứng dụng trên các dòng sản phẩm cao cấp của Daikin.






*Thương hiệu sản xuất máy điều hòa không khí hàng đầu thế giới:*

Nhà sản xuất máy điều hòa không khí hàng đầu thế giới với bề dày lịch sử gần 100 nắm. Daikin được cả thế giới biết đến với những sản phẩm chất lượng cao và sự tiên phong trong giải pháp công nghệ nhằm mang đến cho người tiêu dùng những tính năng công nghệ mới, thân thiện với môi trường,…






Daikin tại thị trường Việt Nam luôn vững vàng với vị trí số 1 ở tất cả các dòng sản phẩm: Dòng điều hòa treo tường dân dụng, dòng Âm trần, Tủ đứng, Giấu trần nối ống gió, Áp trần, Multi,…đã chúng minh được chất lượng vuột trội và dịch vụ chăm sóc khách hàng tốt nhất.

_*TÍNH NĂNG NỔI BẬT:*_

*Điều khiển luồng gió dễ chịu theo phong cách mới*

*Có thể chọn 3 kiểu đảo gió tự động để phù hợp với mỗi kiểu phòng*






*Hướng thổi lên xuống: Đảo gió lên xuống độc lập nhanh chóng phân bổ nhiệt độ đồng đều trong phòng, giúp tiết kiệm điện năng*






*Luồng gió thổi xa lên đến 25 mét:*






*Vận hành êm ái*






*Sử dụng dòng môi chất lạnh mới nhất R32 trên các sản phẩm cao cấp của Daikin:*

R-32 là môi chất lạnh thế hệ mới có khả năng truyền nhiệt hiệu quả và giảm thiểu tác động đến môi trường. R-32 truyền tải nhiệt rất hiệu quả, có thể giảm tiêu thụ điện năng lên đến xấp xỉ 10% so với máy điều hòa không khí sử dụng môi chất lạnh R-22. Hơn nữa, so với các môi chất lạnh được sử dụng rộng rãi hiện nay như R-22 và R-410A, thì R-32 có khả năng làm nóng lên toàn cầu chỉ bằng 1/3 và có tác động rất ít đến môi trường.

Tại nước ta: Với dòng máy điều hòa thương mại (Âm trần, tủ đứng, Áp trần, Giấu trần, Multi,..) thì chỉ có duy nhất Daikin sử dụng môi chất lạnh tiên tiến nhất này.










*Thông tin liên hệ*






*ĐẠI LÝ DAIKIN TP.HCM - CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ÁNH SAO*

Địa chỉ : 107/1/3 – Đường TCH35 – KP5- P.Tân Chánh Hiệp  – Q.12 -Tp.HCM
VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp
HOTLINE hỗ trợ về kỹ thuật : 0909 400 608  Mr Việt
Email báo giá chi tiết: maylanhanhsao@gmail.com
WEBSITE: _*maylanhanhsao.com*_


----------

